# pick-up and drop-off locations?



## Rip S (Mar 18, 2017)

Is there any way to get a log of trips from last year with pick-up and drop-off locations? From Uber that is. The website is very sparse in terms of getting this kind of information unless I am not looking in the right place.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

There used to be a way. You could actually get a map of the trip and route you took. Didn't have street name or address number but gave mileage and approximate locations. I haven't been on there in while so i don't know if its still available. If I remember correctly it came from the weekly summaries. Didn't keep a mileage log did ya?


----------

